# DNS lookup failed



## outbackpaul (Nov 5, 2011)

When trying to access a website using Chrome on AOKP JB build 5 I'm getting dns lookup failed. It happens randomly. I cleared all app data.

Thanks for any suggestions to help me with this!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Any website?


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2012)

On WIFI or the Cell network?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

We need more information if you want help. For example, what sites is this happening on? Is it happening on 3G, LTE, or WiFi? Have you installed any sort of script/speed-booster/enhancement/etc.? Can you run an nslookup from the terminal to see what the real error is?


----------



## outbackpaul (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't use wifi, I'm always connected to Verizon. This comes and goes but when I do try to go to a website it's all websites. When I first have the problem the next website I try is google.com. Nothing comes up.

I use no apps that change performance or anything like that.

Is there a way to reset or change the dns lookup?

I do appreciate ya'll helping.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

outbackpaul said:


> I don't use wifi, I'm always connected to Verizon. This comes and goes but when I do try to go to a website it's all websites. When I first have the problem the next website I try is google.com. Nothing comes up.
> 
> I use no apps that change performance or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Try this. This isnt really a permenant fix but may help with troubleshooting. http://goo.gl/GJ0DX. After changing do a ping and dnslookup.


----------



## outbackpaul (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks sandman. I've tried so many things but I think it's something wrong with my phone. I'm still having the issue. I've got a replacement phone on the way.


----------

